
LinkedIn Is Testing a New Feature That Matches You with a Mentor - JSeymourATL
https://www.fastcompany.com/40438926/linkedin-is-testing-a-new-feature-that-matches-you-with-a-mentor?partner=feedburner&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcoexist%2Ffeed+%28Co.Exist%29
======
edimaudo
Surprised it took them this long to add this kind of feature.

